
Steve Jurvetson: no predation or harassment allegations are true - skmurphy
https://www.facebook.com/jurvetson/posts/10159616207180611
======
skmurphy
opening statement flatly denies all allegations of predation or harassment:

"How does one respond to accusations so serious that being innocent is not a
good enough defense? It is excruciating to learn just how quickly, in one news
cycle, people conclude that because I have left DFJ there must be some
credence to vicious and wholly false allegations about sexual predation and
workplace harassment. Let me be perfectly clear: no such allegations are
true."

